# Riga! Wonderful city, friendly people, great cuisine. Welcome!



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

shik2005 said:


> Thanks, Leon! Cats... yeah, especially on the roofs


on the roofs only? 
we visited Riga a few years ago, this city was a paradise of cats. I've never seen so many cats in my life. LOL 

btw, very beautiful images of Riga kay: :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice set Igor! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates, Igor :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Particularly love the last one, Igor - what a pittoresque scenery!


Thank you, Silvia!



Leongname said:


> on the roofs only?
> we visited Riga a few years ago, this city was a paradise of cats. I've never seen so many cats in my life. LOL
> 
> btw, very beautiful images of Riga


Thanks! I've been there in 2009. As I recall, the cats were not in abundance  At least, in comparison with Saint Petersburg 



Benonie said:


> Nice set Igor!


Thanks, Ben!



christos-greece said:


> Indeed great, very nice updates, Igor


Thank you, Christos!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fabulous buildings, nice shadows, fresh colours! kay:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful, fresh impressions from Riga, Igor! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What would you say, from your experience, are the defining features of Riga?


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> What would you say, from your experience, are the defining features of Riga?


Well, my experience is rather limited  

What I've seen? Beautiful buildings, some of them are very old (the oldest one I've seen in Riga is dated by 1225). Magnificent views, shady parks. Strong presence of Nordic countries in trade. Many tourists, although the city did not look crowded (compared to, say, Prague). 
Wonderful Riga Cathedral (Rigas Doms). The cathedral was founded on July 25, 1211 and the construction was completed only in 1270. Later it was rebuilt after a fire in 1547. There is famous organ here, and the concerts are great.

The breakfastes in the hotel were excellent (which is important to me  ). A lot of cafes, very good food (not too pricey).

I was there in 2009 and would like to visit Riga once more. Likable city.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pictures, Igor! Thanks for sharing.
That set of towers is beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice photos from Riga! :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

interesting mix of architecture like that cluster of three towers.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for visiting & feedback


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine pics from a beautiful city, Igor! kay:

Pic 3 has a resemblance to Ringstrasse in Vienna.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

wonderful city, love the old architecture.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Lovely contrasts and sky in the last picture. Love the rest too!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful update, Igor.
Spectacular architecture!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Fine pics from a beautiful city, Igor!
> 
> Pic 3 has a resemblance to Ringstrasse in Vienna.


Thanks, Silvia! I love such comparison 



karlvan said:


> wonderful city, love the old architecture.


Thank you!



Benonie said:


> Lovely contrasts and sky in the last picture. Love the rest too!


Thank you, Ben!



Gratteciel said:


> Beautiful update, Igor.
> Spectacular architecture!


Thanks, Roberto!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love that warm yellow colour - so common in Baltic areas.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful update, as always! kay:


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

lovely city with some nice eastern old architecture.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Riga is indeed one wonderful city, I agree totally with your title.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for feedback & visiting


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Haha, a statement in red (No. 3)! :lol:
It's impossible to overlook those buildings!
They are very beautiful, but I also love the simple one in No. 2. kay:
Great b/w pic!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Urban Baltic Beauty! Great pictures! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great photos, Igor!
What impressive facades in those beautiful buildings!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Lovely update kay:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Haha, a statement in red (No. 3)! :lol:
> It's impossible to overlook those buildings!
> They are very beautiful, but I also love the simple one in No. 2. kay:
> Great b/w pic!


 Thank you very much, Silvia!



Benonie said:


> Urban Baltic Beauty! Great pictures! :applause:


Thanks, Ben!



Gratteciel said:


> Great photos, Igor!
> What impressive facades in those beautiful buildings!


Yes! Riga's historic center is beautiful indeed.



General Electric said:


> Lovely update kay:


Thanks!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely ensemble of buildings you show in the first pic, Igor! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I like the ‘textured' feeing of the editing in these photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Riga! :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Lovely ensemble of buildings you show in the first pic, Igor!


Thank you so much, Silvia!



openlyJane said:


> I like the ‘textured' feeing of the editing in these photos.


Well, this grainy look is due to relatively high noise of my old camera. Although, I can not say that it bothers me 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Riga!


Thanks, Christos!

Riga Cathedral. There was a concert there. Organ.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm totally amazed with this one 



shik2005 said:


>


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful kay:


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

cool shots of a lovable city.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful set, Igor!
Especially the last photo with those spectacular clouds!


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

cool photos and the architecture as well.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great shots, The colored church is particulary beautiful :applause:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------

